# 2.6.9-rc3-nitro1 "Don't eat the yellow snow"

## seppe

Tadaa! The new nitro-sources for 2.6.9-rc3!

Applied patches

```

2.6.9-rc3-nitro1 "Don't eat the yellow snow"

********************************************

from_2.6.9-rc3_to_staircase8.A | A complete scheduler policy rewrite

mapped_watermark5.diff | Very unlikely to swap due to file caching

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff | Allows 1G ram without enabling highmem

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch | Fix cdrecord bug

cfq2-17092004.patch | Update the cfq code to the latest version

defaultcfq.diff | Enables the CFQ (completely fair queueing) I/O scheduler by default

schedrange.diff | Infrastructure for more policies

schedbatch2.4.diff | Batch scheduling

schediso2.6.diff | Isochronous scheduling

2.6.9-rc3+reiser4.patch | Support for Reiser4 Filesystem

supermount-ng205.diff | Automaticly mount removable media, stop using this (use hal+dbus+udev)

acpi-dsdt-initrd-patch-v0.6-2.6.9.patch | Custom acpi dsdt

via-v4l-1.4a-drm.patch | VIA Video4Linux

cpu-vendor-select.diff | select more than 1 CPU vendor 

lirc-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | Linux InfraRed Control support

menuconfig-NAME-v2.1-dev5.patch | Show kernel name in menuconfig 

squashfs2.0r2 | SquashFS v2.0, a squashed read-only filesystem for Linux

gcloop-2.6-20040527.patch | Gentoo Compressed loopback support for 2.6

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch | Linux Userland FileSystem

omnibook-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | omnibook support 

config-nr-tty-devices.diff | config /dev/tty* count for a cleaner /dev

cdfs-2.6.3a.diff | exports all tracks and boot images on a CD as normal files (broken?)

acx100-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | ACX100 WLAN drivers

acerhk.patch | Acer HotKeys support 

iteraid_1.45.patch | Giga Raid 

configurable-hid-mouse-polling-2.6.9-rc1.patch | usb 500hz mouse hack 

packet-2.6.8-2.patch | packet writing support for CD/DVD RW's 

config_hz.diff | Set the internal clock frequency

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc3.patch | Gensplash, a bootsplash replacement for Gentoo

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r3-2.6.9-rc3.patch | a new and more functional version of the vesafb Linux driver

vesafb_change_config.diff | change default fb

orinoco-0.13e-SN-5 | Orinocco drivers with support for scanning and monitor mode

bk-alsa.patch | Latest ALSA snapshot 

sk98lin_v7.07_2.6.9-rc1-mm4.patch | SysKonnect SK-98xx device driver

cflags-selection.patch | compile the kernel with other CFLAGS

```

Download

Ebuild

Patch file

More info, what's in, what's out, what's new, READ THIS!

- Staircase is updated, it should be stable on UP and Preempt systems, but it's still unstable on SMP (this will be fixed soon)

- based on 2.6.9-rc3!

- ipw2100 and ipw2200 are out, sorry I had problems with them.  You can still use it by emerging ipw2100 (or ipw2200) after you've installed this kernel. If you haven't emerged it before, do it before you boot this kernel with --fetchonly (so: emerge --fetchonly ipw2100) so you'll have the files ready in /usr/portage/distfiles. ipw2100 will be back soon in the next version

- no more swsusp2, people had to enable this in order to compile the kernel. Will be back some day

- kernel events is gone, did anyone actually use this?

- I left out the various latency fixes. It could be that 9000-susewriteback patch was causing the lockups

Good luck  :Wink: 

----------

## ryceck

going to test it  :Smile:  get back when i know more bout it  :Smile: 

Thnx mate

----------

## abciximab

Hello!

Ok, this is maybe a really stupid question but I want to know for sure.

When configuring the kernel, do I have to set CONFIG_PREEMPT = y?

Now it looks like this:

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

Do you enable it or not? And if it is enabled do you have any problems regarding direct rendering?

These are my first steps with the nitro-kernel but yesterday I experienced that my nitro-kernel compiled with CONFIG_PREEMPT=y gives me very bad FPS (e.g. xscreensaver (glide), glxgears (7 FPS instead of 6800 FPS), and cedega games are not playable). I read that some people made good experiences with schedtool and cedega, but this also didnt lead to success.

I have a nvidia-card and glxinfo shows me: direct rendering: Yes.

But if I disable CONFIG_PREEMPT everythink works as it should work.

So again my question: should CONFIG_PREEMPT enabled or disabled?

I use this pc for internet browsing, email, desktop-work and gaming.

Any advice?

----------

## seppe

Well, if you get better performance with preempt disabled, then you should disable it. If you get better performance with preempt enabled, then enabled it!  :Smile: 

I have preempt enabled, but I don't play much games.

----------

## abciximab

Have all those Staircase patches something to do with preempt? Do I disable all those scheduler stuff if I disable preempt?

Sorry, maybe I shouldnt play with things I don´t understand but I just want to know what it means if I disable preempt in kernel-config.

Is it idiotic to use a nitro-kernel and disable the preempt at the same time?

Ok, enough questions!

Thanks for answers!

----------

## seppe

No, enabling preempt doesn't disable Staircase. Con Kolivas (the creator of Staircase) even suggest you to disable preempt, because the performance you'll gain is very little and preempt even can slow down bad written programs.

But a lot of other people claim that they gain much performance with preemption enabled. You just have to compare preempt enabled/disabled for yourself.

----------

## Anarcho

Hi!

I want to know if I will be able to burn CD's correct as user without SCSI-Emulation.

K3B f*cked up my CD's with 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4 (or was it 3??).

Or do I have to use SCSI-Emulation?

And does the ACX100 driver also support ACX111 WLAN's? Is ist more stable than the ndiswrapper?

----------

## abciximab

@seppe:

Ok, I understand. I disabled preempt now and I am happy!

One more question:

Now I build kernel-2.6.9-rc2-nitro4 and I have no problems with nvidia-kernel-module. But if I try to modprobe nvidia with nitro-sources for 2.6.9-rc3 I got an error message: I can emerge nvidia-kernel but cannot modprobe the module.

Is there a workaround?

----------

## Robin79

I am emergeing it now i hope this one will work as smothly as they used to do i have had lockups and troubles with the latest kernels  :Smile:  does nvidia work now? Cause i have been gone for awhile so i havent been trying since the a time back! Thanx Seppe this kernels rules when they work!! I ll be back!!

----------

## asph

works great here, good job.. finally i switched from 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4  :Smile: 

last releases were evil!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## discomfitor

I'm all over it.  Check this post for updates with problems I may have and fix (or have and be lazy about).

EDIT:

I hate it.  My wine dies with this kernel.  Hate.  Hate.  Hate.

----------

## Deranger

Thanks seppe! I'll give a try  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## codergeek42

yay! A nitro for 2.6.9-rc3. I'll test this when I get home later. Thanks for an awesome patchset, seppe!

----------

## Deranger

```

Linux thoroughbred 2.6.9-rc3-nitro1 #1 Mon Oct 4 20:05:19 EEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Everything works very well. No lockups yet  :Wink:   :Mr. Green: 

EDIT: See couple of posts below  :Neutral: Last edited by Deranger on Mon Oct 04, 2004 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Robin79

Works great here no lockups yet!!  :Razz: 

----------

## MrStaticVoid

I've been a long-time mm-sources user, but after getting tired of problems with clicking audio under load, I compiled these nitro-sources.  My audio no longer clicks and my computer is more responsive than ever.  Its great!

Thanks.

----------

## Cagnulein

modprobe hangs when try to load the nvidia module.

```
*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.6111-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6111-r2

```

edit: http://gentoo-chick.is-a-geek.net:81/~star/scripts/nvidia-rc3-mm1-fix.sh

edit2: it doesn't work too  :Sad: 

         anyone try to make an ebuild for this patch?

----------

## Deranger

Back to 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1, lockups under full load   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## skion

 *Oktane wrote:*   

> Back to 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1, lockups under full load  

 

Same here, don't know whats causing it though...

Cheers,

----------

## luisfeser

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> modprobe hangs when try to load the nvidia module.
> 
> ```
> *  media-video/nvidia-kernel
> 
> ...

 

I'm running 2.6.9-rc3-nitro1 with nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2 and works great  :Smile: . I don't reboot yet, but i think it will work

```
gentoo luisfe # emerge -s nvidia-kernel

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : nvidia-kernel ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.6111-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6111-r2
```

----------

## scoobydu

So near yet so far  :Wink: 

All built great, but lockups under load too.

----------

## steel300

 *seppe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Applied patches
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Why? What advantage is this patch? How does it help a desktop user?

----------

## Robin79

 *skion wrote:*   

>  *Oktane wrote:*   Back to 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1, lockups under full load   
> 
> Same here, don't know whats causing it though...
> 
> Cheers,

 

after a few hours i get the same back to rc2-nitro1 now  :Sad: 

----------

## codeine

same lockups here ;(, it's happening all the time with every new nitro patchset.

still waiting for working nitro...

----------

## Isaiah

"Don't eat the yellow snow" passes the ET test here  :Cool: 

----------

## Deranger

Why all new nitros (2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 -->) are so freaking unstable (lockups)  :Neutral: 

----------

## nxsty

Everyone that experiences lockups should try to turn off preempt! Staircase 8.A still isn't safe with preempt on. SMP and SMT should be off too.

Btw, staircase 8.B has been released now. I haven't tested it myself yet so I don't know if it fixes anything.Last edited by nxsty on Tue Oct 05, 2004 7:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## desertstalker

Is there a way to put swsusp2 into the kernel manually??  I am not good at making patches work but if anybody has a way??

I need it to get the s4 to work.

----------

## Deranger

 *nxsty wrote:*   

> Everyone that experiences lockups should try to turn off preempt! Staircase 8.A still isn't safe with preempt on. SMP and SMT should be off too.
> 
> Btw, staircase 8.B has been released now. I haven't tested it myself yet so I don't know if it fixes anything.

 

I've never used those  :Neutral: 

But 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 really rocks! It might be a little bit slower than newer nitros but it's extremely stable  :Cool: 

----------

## irondog

 *Oktane wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 really rocks! It might be a little bit slower than newer nitros but it's extremely stable 

 It's not. Lockups made me try 2.6.9-rc3-nitro1 and after this upgrade I switched back to the gentoo-dev-sources patchset. Besides, are you discussing your own points?

----------

## !equilibrium

here, random lockups... all before entering Run Level 3  :Sad: 

no SwSuspend2

no Preempt

i back to 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 that are stable and work great

----------

## not_registered

After it locked up I am trying it without preempt. But performance seems badder than the current love-sources. I judge this but the sluggishness of Gnome (which is more bearable when using sweet sweet love).

Staircase to heaven... I think not. But I'll play the waiting game.

----------

## crazy-bee

It's stable for me, but only *without* Preemptive. Guess thats due to the fact that Im on SMP, and the preemptive-SMP patches are pretty new.

----------

## aderio

Its working here with nvidia-kernel 1.0.6111-r2.  No lockups since pre-emptible kernel and VESA VGA graphics support were dissabled

First 2.6.9 kernel that's suceeded in booting to Gnome,  not sure wether its the revised kernel or the revised nvidia-kernel tho.  :Smile: 

Thanks for your efforts Seppe

Portage 2.0.51_rc7 (gcc34-x86-2004.2, gcc-3.4.2, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r0, 2.6.9-rc3-nitro1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-rc3-nitro1 i686 Unknown CPU Type

Gentoo Base System version 1.5.3

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r3

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache distlocks sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/bmg-main"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups dvd encode esd foomatic foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib java jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mozilla mpeg ncurses nls nptl oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd truetype x86 xml2 xmms xprint xv zlib"

----------

## dblaci

This is my config:

http://szeged.mine.nu/~dblaci/nitroconfig

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.o

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c: In function `sk98lin_init_device':

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:398: error: structure has no member named `last_stats'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:539: error: structure has no member named `last_stats'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:5687:81: warning: no newline at end of file

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/sk98lin] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

-----------------------------------------------------------

i have ASUS-A7N8X-E Deluxe mainboard with an integrated Marvell 1gbit lan card. I think there's some problem around that driver.

(original 2.6.9-rc3 compiles well, and the mm1 too.)

Thx!

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

ditto on the first 2.6.9 to get to gnome, however the lockups are bugging me. ill try without preempt, but no vga too??

----------

## teutzz

rock stable here also (without preempt, that is something that i don't use anyway), but i still can't burn cds (using k3b, i haven't tested if it works with anything else)

----------

